

Fool.js - April 1st Javascript Snippet - tsenart
https://github.com/tsenart/fool.js

======
tsenart
Just paste this before your body closes: <script> // Uncomment the next line
if you want the prank to happen only when the url hashtag is #april // if
(document.location.hash.indexOf('april') > -1)
document.body.style.webkitTransform = document.body.style.MozTransform =
'rotate(' + [45, 90, 135, 180, 225, 270, 315][Math.floor(Math.random() * 7)] +
'deg)'; </script>

------
bhousel
Am I the only one bothered by the fact that they refer to the URL anchor
section as a 'hashtag'?

